# Show Us Your "home Made" Darts



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

If you've made 'em we'd like to see them. Describe a litte of how you made them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I have made bamboo darts but I do not have a lot of pictures on hand. I have a lot of fun with paper cone darts. Check out the making and shooting vids.





[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr29ZSOL6o0


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure why that last link wont embed ...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

It is th extra stuff on the end of the URL.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont have any pics but I use a duct tape cone, bamboo saft, and break of disposible razor blades....works great


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there a special duct tape I'm looking for? I've been hearing you want the 'thin' stuff not thick? I didn't realize

there were different thicknesses? Or are we talking dollar store grade as opposed to hardeware store?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

duck brand duct tape is thin while IPG for example is pretty thick. Thin tape works better because it bends easier inside the pipe meaning it will seal better....its also lighter


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

makes sense so buy the name brand then.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

not all name brand is thin!!!! be aware of that....gorilla tape for example, is extremely thick and will most like not even come out of the tube with a strong blow......I would just stick with duck brand...its probably the thinnest that I've worked with so far


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Sounds good Superman, thanks I'll try and source some.


----------



## aToolMaker (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello everyone - I have some nice expanding broadhead darts and misc. Pics on my album. Most are blowgun related with some air gun stuff mixed in. ( Ignore the duplicate photos, I cant delete them ) All my darts,sabots and guns are handcrafted.
http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p536/dajoro9900/


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

thats sweet!!!!


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

aToolMaker said:


> Hello everyone - I have some nice expanding broadhead darts and misc. Pics on my album. Most are blowgun related with some air gun stuff mixed in. ( Ignore the duplicate photos, I cant delete them ) All my darts,sabots and guns are handcrafted. http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p536/dajoro9900/


There is some awesome stuff there !!! I would definately be interested in some details on the 760 modification as air guns are yet another of my interests


----------



## aToolMaker (Dec 13, 2012)

@jtilley- that 760 has a .25" auto brake line barrel with a brass sleeve , a reinforced /resized bolt ( more brass ) . Modified trigger pull , modified main valve , and also added a breech to bolt inset seal ( had none and the bolt wobbled in the breech before) and added a tube magazine. The steel balls are Crossman s.s. Ammo, product #3100 , they weigh 1 full gram apiece! That's as much detail as Im comfortable giving, I think. ITS NOT A TOY! He he he, its a .25 cal. Boom-stick.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

my darts and blowgun is posted in the gallery now...bad quality though


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

aToolMaker said:


> @jtilley- that 760 has a .25" auto brake line barrel with a brass sleeve , a reinforced /resized bolt ( more brass ) . Modified trigger pull , modified main valve , and also added a breech to bolt inset seal ( had none and the bolt wobbled in the breech before) and added a tube magazine. The steel balls are Crossman s.s. Ammo, product #3100 , they weigh 1 full gram apiece! That's as much detail as Im comfortable giving, I think. ITS NOT A TOY! He he he, its a .25 cal. Boom-stick.


You got my brain a spinning, could you give me an idea on the velocity???


----------



## aToolMaker (Dec 13, 2012)

At 25' and only 7 pumps , it punches clean through 3 fat magazines, exactly where I aim. Bb's don't have the mass for that penetration, or pellets, from the standard 706.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

thats awesome!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are a few of in my nail dart category. Been experimenting with different colors of duct tape for ease

of target shooting outside.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

You have gotten the art of making dart cones nailed.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Aaron, I sure find this to be a fun hobby, really enjoy target shooting, and the forum!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

AaronC said:


> You have gotten the art of making dart cones nailed.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## silentbg (Jan 29, 2013)

my hunting darts


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Those darts mean business!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes they do!


----------



## silentbg (Jan 29, 2013)

i use them for semi wild chickens and rails.. very effective darts but damn difficult to make. if accidentally the blades are not aligned properly the darts tend to veer off course. my darts and blowgun are all home made. will post my gear soon. waiting for a new cam and a card reader. thanx guys.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

3mm carbon for .625

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-i-jpg-rc.html]







[/url]

2mm carbon for .59

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-1t-jpg-rc.html]







[/url]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-1s-jpg.html]







[/url]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-1r-jpg.html]







[/url]

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-1p-jpg.html]







[/url]

Michel


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Michel,

Can you tell us a little bit about those darts your making? What are you using for parts etc? Thanks.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok,

let us start with the cones

They were made of ENT speculums

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-2f-jpg.html]







[/url]

With this cutter

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-2q-jpg.html]







[/url]

here the videos


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

The mounting of the cones made of different pieces of silkone tube

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-1q-jpg.html]







[/url]

here the video






fore the shaft i use carbon tube

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fqt7-3c-jpg.html]







[/url]


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

The tips made of brass

when i have a engine lathe i use it





with an electric driller and sanding paper



i grind them down to the right weight



If you haven´t the engine lathe the whole time, you can made your own tools for do it at home






Michel


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are some I made today. Cool duct tape pattern.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Very cool looking.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! That's not cammo.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope definitely not camo!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Those are great looking! They look perfect!

The one thing I've found so far with my colored tape, vs. traditional duct tape, is the colored stuff I have seems to

be made of a different weave and doesn't make as nice and round a cone as the silver stuff. Anyone else had

similar issues?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Those do look cool! Now, time for some hot pink!


----------



## ducttapeanddarts (Apr 22, 2013)

well, duct tape comes in many brands. there is some exellent stuff on the grey roll in the hardware store. the colored stuff that is more for artwork is alot less useful, the cones can collapse and warp easily.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

For long range shooting 75-100 feet. Balance at about 1/3 rd darts can be used like throwing darts. Very accurate and powerful going right through 3/8 " plywood at 30 feet the cone and all. Head size make way for the cone to collapse and pass through without any damage.





  








LongRangeDarts




__
GKU


__
Aug 23, 2013


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

This dart was inspired by Michel ........ Thank You !!!





  








Inspired by Michel




__
GKU


__
Aug 24, 2013


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks good.

Michel


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Michel,

Thanks for posting videos on how you make your Darts online. The cone cuter you designed is very innovative I've been using it for my tape cones also a lot easer and consistent size fitting.

I have a question if you don't mind answering about where is your center of gravity (CoG) on your darts located ? Some say 30% and others say 40%.


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,



the dart on the top:
Brass tip 3mm, 1,35g
Carbon rod 2mm x 125mm
Carbon tube 3mm x 2mm x 30mm
Cone ENT speculum with silicon tube fixing
length 155mm
weight 2,60g
CoG 38%

second dart
Brass tip 3mm, 1,29g
Carbon rod 2mm x 125mm
Cone ENT speculum with silicon tube fixing

length 160mm
weight 2,32g
CoG 40%

Both darts on 18m



Michel


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

You're using smaller shaft diameters, I do think the one I made was a bit of an over kill on the shaft size the weight is 3.3 grams. I'm trying to make one that is 3.3 grams and 4-5" long with CoG @ 35% without making it to long. Noticing a little tail spin on mine about 75' out CoG < 1/3 rd. I think it's happens when it starts to loose power from blowing and it's reaching terminal speed. I try and play around this weekend and see how it goes.

Thanks for the added info !!


----------



## Michel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

my experience is CoG near 30% stable flight but shorter distance, CoG near 50% longer distance instable flight, so i look for a CoG of 40% stable flight and long distance.

Michel


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, that sounds good I'll try 40% CoG also. It's hard to make one with a 3.3 grain total weight with a graphite tube shaft sorter than 6"(152mm) and balance @ 40 % CoG. To make it shorter the tip needs to be thinner and longer to have a sorter shaft length. Very interesting..............


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

My adjustable length brass tube cutter, using cordless drill to do the spinning.





  








DSC00145




__
GKU


__
Aug 25, 2013











  








DSC00146




__
GKU


__
Aug 25, 2013


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

My new Brass Tip Darts, will be test fire this week @ +75 feet distances.

Brass tip 1.30 grams.
Carbon tube 1/8" OD x 1/16" ID x 4" L.

Cone Mabis speculum with nylon tube fixing 5/32" OD x 7/16" ID x .17" L two each.

Total length 5.55".
Total weight 2.9 grams.
CoG 38.56% .





  








DSC00150




__
GKU


__
Sep 2, 2013


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

Two piece brass tip construction I used CA instead of soldering. The holding tool is made of brass tubing and rod and weight is exactly 20 grams. I can tune in the weight by sanding and checking the tip on my gram scale by subtracting the 20 grams. To release the CA tip from the holding tool I heat the tips base with a small torch and pull off with a plier.

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:20]


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

My new Dart inspired by the Slingshot man himself 




I call it the X-Wing (a concept design dart) ........... not recommend to shoot in expensive blowguns may scratch the inside of barrel, but so far it hasn't done so in my electrical conduit blowgun.

*Updated*: I rounded over the small wings (are actually levers to open cutting wings) to help prevent scratching the inside of the bore when firing.

I need to fine tune the head weight down a bit maybe skeletonizing it. Hoping you Hunters out there like it.............







it should do a lot of internal damage.

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:21]


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats is a wicked design GKU !! What did you use for the retractable blades?? This whould make a super hunting dart..What kind of distance are you getting whith them?? Good ideas keep up the great work, and thanks.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Thats is a wicked design GKU !! What did you use for the retractable blades?? This whould make a super hunting dart..What kind of distance are you getting whith them?? Good ideas keep up the great work, and thanks.


Hello Raptor,

This was a last minute attempt I consider this a protocol version. I had to improvise on the parts the main tip is a cut off of a 16 penny common nail and the retractable blades were fashioned from a thin fender washer. The pins are cut offs of flag wire (or tempered wire) and used for the main shaft also.

I usually test fire @ 42 feet but the point (tip) is a little heavy I'm aiming a bit to hi for my likings. I need to lighting it by drilling out 3 holes or so in descending hole sizes. I will post an update when I do a fine tuning adjustment to the CoG.

Thanks for having interest in my dart(s) !! :thumbsu:


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

Update on X-Wing dart:

I drill out three holes and changed the cone to a shorter one (2"). The CoG is now 34% with a total weight of 4.8 grams and 7 " long. The small wings (levers) are .5" wide closed and rounded over to help prevent scratching the bore and 1" wings when open with chisel sharp edges. On impact this will gives a 1" cut on the inside after penetrating the skin. With just a hole on the outside going in, no visible cut marks on the surface. But on the inside ............

*The cool thing also is that in the open position it can't fit in the .625 bore. This gives greater potential to the .625, instead of limiting the maximum broad head width that can fit in a .625 bore. *

Hope you Hunters like it, it works great !! ............... the devil made me do it . :devil:





  








DSC00201




__
GKU


__
Sep 10, 2013











  








DSC00200




__
GKU


__
Sep 10, 2013


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the details GKU. And nice job with the new revisions to your X-Wing dart looks super keep up the great work!! and thanks again


----------



## Tobiko (Jun 1, 2013)

That's a gnarly piece of work! Exemplary craftsmanship.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Here are a few of in my nail dart category. Been experimenting with different colors of duct tape for ease
> 
> of target shooting outside.


I'm curious, normally when I make duct tape cones the top of the cone is not trimmed until AFTER I have placed the cone onto the dart and is the last step of the process using the BG or same size pipe as a size guide for where on the cone to cut it to final length. Yet here in your photos your cones appear to already have been trimmed. How are you making the cones? IE how are you trimming them before they are put on the dart to get them symmetrical and properly aligned?


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello All,

I've not made any such fancy darts as I'm very limited with the type of tools and equipment at my disposal to use. I have many tools to use in Canada at my home there but BG's are illegal there so I can only do blowgunning while here in Mexico while here for the winter.

Here is a sample of the paper dart I have been making with a two inch section of hardwood dowel that has been cut, sharpened to a point and then rolled into the paper dart and glued as a weighted tip. The darts fly very well and are cheap to make. I'm going to try to make the same darts using a plastic film instead of paper like those used in competition target shooting in Japan so as not to be so susceptible to barrel moisture.

My camera is old and the clarity is poor but I think you will be able to get the idea of what I have done with these paper darts. I thought I had an original idea but then I see others on here have made similar ones too. Great minds think alike I see, lol.

I'm also playing with duct tape/nail darts. So far I've tried standard flat headed 2 1/2 inch nails with duct tape cones but some seem to waggle badly while others seem to fly well. Perhaps a longer nail is needed for the shaft?

Here is the paper type with wooden tip.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

Your paper cone wooden darts looks good ! They must last and be accurate also.

I try Duct tape before with 6-8 D common galvanized nails, the cones were 1/3 ratio and need to be fitted right. If they where to big it would make a louder pop leaving the pipe. This is an indication that it is to large of a diameter and can cause it to wobble on the way to the target. A slight trimming down is the usual cure.

tip: I also filled the empty void inside with a piece of tape that was tapered, than sided the cone over. This affects the accuracy once it gets smashed in so that is what I did to help it fly better.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

You can find me here : http://blowgun.lefora.com


----------



## GhostHawk (Oct 28, 2013)

Am I the only one that is using a combination of paper inside for stiffness and light duct tape or clear packing tape outside for my cones?

Looks like I'll have to dig the camera out.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

GhostHawk said:


> Am I the only one that is using a combination of paper inside for stiffness and light duct tape or clear packing tape outside for my cones?
> 
> Looks like I'll have to dig the camera out.


From your response above I am assuming you mean taking a paper dart like those of mine above and putting a layer of packing tape over the outside to give them more strength and protect them from the moisture inside the barrel? Would love to see the pics.

One other method I've tried is to simply coat the new dart cones with fingernail polish. It gives the cones a water proof coating and adds more strength without making the cone stiff.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Teach said:


> Am I the only one that is using a combination of paper inside for stiffness and light duct tape or clear packing tape outside for my cones?
> 
> Looks like I'll have to dig the camera out.
> 
> ...


I have made paper cones and sprayed them with paint and also poly to make them more durable. I found that it was easier to make a new cone.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

The one on the lift has one reverse lair of brown packing tape and one clear packing tape on the outside. A little lighter that the double one to the right and is more slippery going through the bore and more resistant to moisture. It's not as stiff as but oaky. IMO, stiffer cone seem to me to have a lot better accuracy down range (+30') then cones that flexes with that loader pop sound it make coming out of the muzzle.





  








P9240900




__
GKU


__
Jan 9, 2014


----------



## GhostHawk (Oct 28, 2013)

Not exactly, I start with aprox 1.5" x 1.5" square of paper, put a similar or slightly larger piece of tape on one side and roll it into a cone.

First pic, 1.5" paper square with piece of duct tape attached on one side ready to roll.










Second pic has the paper rolled into a cone around my thumb. At this point you can make it any shape you like. Long and narrow, short and fat, or somewhere inbetween.










As long as the tape you use is wider than the paper, it should always cover it completely.










And here is a finished cone, ready to be marked and trimmed and glued. Takes longer to take the pictures than it does to roll up the cone.










Ready to be trimmed to size and mounted on your dart of choice.

Paper gives it stiffness, tape gives it water resistance and flexibility.

And doing them the way I showed makes it very fast and easy to do with this big fat old fingers of mine.

I've tried several kinds of paper, mostly what I use is post it notepad cut into pieces.

I've tried several kinds of tape, mostly what I use is plain jane gray duct tape.

For darts that I want to remain perfectly centered and last a long time I'll mist the inside paper lightly then drop in a couple drops of gorilla glue. It foams up locking it into a solid mass filling the cone halfway or more. Just make sure you have it straight.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

IMHO, I'm not nocking your cones they look great !

"We tried all kinds of paper with all kinds of outer options and came to settle on the above, but I like the double brown card board packing tape cone the best. Very stiff and resistant to moisture, witch is a variable that does affect the accuracy of the dart used with. It changes the CoG of the dart enough to cause POI shifts down range with fliers. The paper insert tape cone that I made absorbed to much moisture so we gave that up about a year ago.

But, that's comparing tape cones. So far the best cone is the specula cones. Ever since I'm convinced the it is the most accurate cone so far. Accuracy is not the only thing, it's everything IMO."


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

GKU, I too am of that opinion that accuracy is "everything"! Granted I also like cheap and easily replaceable cones to for practice and hunting...........but if I can't hit what I'm shooting at because of a poorly constructed dart or simply a dart of inferior design What's the point? LOL Pun intended. I'm always searching for new ways and different methods of making cones because I am always on the search for better accuracy. I also love the sport of archery for those reasons. There is always something to tweak or adjust to make it just a little bit better.

I have watched this video several times now 



 and I'm convinced this guy is really onto something with his helical twist cones especially for hunting situations as the twist would definitely help overcome the "sail" affect broad heads can have on a dart or arrow when not properly aligned. I really want to try this method for myself but I am going to have to wait until I am back home again where I have to tools to make the forms etc.

Has anyone here tried this type of cone making with a twist?


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

GKU said:


> The one on the lift has one reverse lair of brown packing tape and one clear packing tape on the outside. A little lighter that the double one to the right and is more slippery going through the bore and more resistant to moisture. It's not as stiff as but oaky. IMO, stiffer cone seem to me to have a lot better accuracy down range (+30') then cones that flexes with that loader pop sound it make coming out of the muzzle.


These cones look great! I am liking the idea of using multipe tape types.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

GhostHawk said:


> Not exactly, I start with aprox 1.5" x 1.5" square of paper, put a similar or slightly larger piece of tape on one side and roll it into a cone.
> 
> First pic, 1.5" paper square with piece of duct tape attached on one side ready to roll.
> 
> ...


This is a great idea! I usially do two layers of tape ... but one layer of paper would make the cone much lighter I imagine. Plus the paper gives it rigidity.


----------



## GhostHawk (Oct 28, 2013)

As a clarifying point almost all my shooting to date has been indoors at short ranges, 5-8m. So how well my style would do on long range is a very good question.

It is IMO a quick and easy way to make cones that work pretty well.

The speculum cones with a custom cutter can out perform them I'm sure.

But part of the equation for me needs to include time spent making. These are super quick and easy.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

My least favorite part about making cones is trimming them to the correct size to fit the barrel. Does anyone have any tricks up their sleeves to make this process quicker and easier?


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> My least favorite part about making cones is trimming them to the correct size to fit the barrel. Does anyone have any tricks up their sleeves to make this process quicker and easier?


The video posted previously has a couple jigs in it for trimming the cones down to the correct size. I'm going to make one myself as soon as I can, can't stand doing it the way I'm using now.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Melted down the broad head darts that come with the CS blowguns, used the cones for forms and decided to attach the broad heads to the bamboo darts that come with the blowgun too. Just have to sharpen them up and straighten some of the shafts and I'm set!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> My least favorite part about making cones is trimming them to the correct size to fit the barrel. Does anyone have any tricks up their sleeves to make this process quicker and easier?


My method is not the greatest but it's a whole lot better than marking them and cutting with scissors. I made two sacrificial cones and put them point to point forming an hour glass shape and taped them together to hold them in that position. I then slid them into a section of barrel. The idea is that the open end of the upper most cone holds the point of the shaft in roughly the centre of the bore while the cone is trimmed with a box cutter or other really sharp knife.

Rather than using cones as I did, I'd recommend using a section of dowel reduced in diameter to snugly fit into the bore so it holds itself firm but can also be pushed in one direction up or down within the bore section to allow for different lengths of shaft. Push the new dart and cones down into the bore until the dart's cone comes in full contact with the bore, then trim off the excess cone.

Edit;

I forgot to mention that the dowel piece should have a hole bored in it's centre large enough to accept the size of dart shaft that will be used with the dart you are trimming. If you make a small enough hole in the dowel and don't trim your cones until after the point has been sharpened, the shafts will self centre themselves in the small hole in the dowel while trimming the opposite end at the cone.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Chimes said:


> Melted down the broad head darts that come with the CS blowguns, used the cones for forms and decided to attach the broad heads to the bamboo darts that come with the blowgun too. Just have to sharpen them up and straighten some of the shafts and I'm set!


Try sharpening the broad head blades only on one side and the same side of each blade, this will impart a spin to the dart and reduce the group size with broad head darts. Thats why it's always recommended to use helical vanes on arrows using broadheads. The rotation of the arrow minimizes the affect the blades of the broad head can have on the flight of the arrow. in the case of a dart, the only vanes you have really are the blades of the broad head. Spin them and I'm pretty sure you will have smaller groups. Good luck.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

I try making twist cones and could not get the dart rear end to stop wobbling (looping) when it was twirling around, causing poor accuracy after about +25'. I also notice that it would loose distance and not go as far, it ran out of gas down range prematurely. :growl:

Milk jug cones was hard to make them constantly, well for me anyway. The length and shape we solved but the weight was a problem to get them all the same. They varied by about + and - .08 grams witch had an effect on the CoG. Brown packing tape cones are all exactly the same length, shape and weight, .55 grams each. They are extremely accurate up to 100', a 5 shot grouping about the size of a CD. Oh, and they last long and are very cheep and easy to make. With my setup I can pump out 100 exact cones in an hour.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

GKU said:


>


Nice video! And very nice cones!


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

I know it's a pain in the --- to make all the jigs but, after that it's all good. A cookie cutter process all consistently the same !

Consistency is the key to good accuracy the one doesn't exist without the other. The road to accuracy is a very long one and can be cut sorter with the jig making. The short cut road to inaccuracy is even longer ...........

Thank for the great replies I appreciate it !
Also, Good Job Everybody keep it coming !

I recommend a 1.875" - 2" mandrel for a 1/3 ratio cone for a .625" bore. For good balance between range power and minimum side area to have less side pushing from the wind from having to long of a cone. CU ~ GKU


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

GKU said:


> I try making twist cones and could not get the dart rear end to stop wobbling (looping) when it was twirling around, causing poor accuracy after about +25'. I also notice that it would loose distance and not go as far, it ran out of gas down range prematurely. :growl:
> 
> Milk jug cones was hard to make them constantly, well for me anyway. The length and shape we solved but the weight was a problem to get them all the same. They varied by about + and - .08 grams witch had an effect on the CoG. Brown packing tape cones are all exactly the same length, shape and weight, .55 grams each. They are extremely accurate up to 100', a 5 shot grouping about the size of a CD. Oh, and they last long and are very cheep and easy to make. With my setup I can pump out 100 exact cones in an hour.


Thats fast work! It takes me that long after the first cone just to get all the tape off my fingers toes and nose before I can start again on the second cone! lol


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

to make your darts spin more, use 3/16 square pieces of 'boo. heat them up to 200+ deg F and twist them once twice.

Hold them until cool(like 30 seconds).

they will stay twisted.

Sorta kinda acts like rifling.

Another way is to actually rifle your blowgun barrel(PVC).

make a metal blade sorta like a broadhead, and slowly spin it and push it down the tube. do it several times. It actually works.

Tyvek is waterproof and makes great cones. Doesn't even need a tape coating.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

http://web.archive.org/web/20060720201745/http://www.geezers-corner.com/GeezersCorner/University_2x.html


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

Downloaded the entire website, and am working on making a PDF version so we can upload it here  I wish I could ask Geezer for permission, but it is not too diffucult.

hopefully will be able to fix overwritten text.


----------



## Sven (Feb 10, 2019)

Darts for a CS big bore... I saved the tines from an old rake and filed them down to make tiny cutting heads. Used a super tiny drill bit to bore a hole down the length of the dart shaft (patience, patience...) and glued the head into the shaft and added a small length of shrink wrap just to make sure it holds together. They fly nicely, and penetrate well.
[Sorry, this blurry pic is the best I could get]


----------

